# Lavender



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi folks

I have just been given some dried lavender of my Mum and would really like to have a go at making things, i.e. lavender pouches etc.

Does anyone out there do anything similar, some ideas would be great

Chris F


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hiya  

I love lavender and have made home made linen pillows filled with the lovely buds that I pinch as I pass along my neighbours gardens on the way, place your hand on the bottom of the stems and sweep up and smell that wonderful scent-hhmm wonderful  

Sorry side tracking there! Small linen pillows are wonderful and easy to make. Dry the fresh lavender hanging upside down and tie with twine or string in a medium size bunch, pull the flowers off and place in a blue glass pot when dried (Please note this is My way of doing it, not necessary the right one! ) line your linen pouch with something like muslin or net curtain material and then place dried lavender in, then sew this into the pillow. My MIL bought me one from Tasmania(down under Australia way) when it had finally "died" after 2 years I dissected it to see how they did it!

Larkles
x


----------

